# Elite Software Rhvac v8.01.221



## eng_rovan (28 أغسطس 2007)

احدث نسخة من البرنامج الشهير لحساب احمال التكييف مع برنامج رسم متكامل ( البرنامج كامل مع الكراك ) وتتميز هذه النسخة بالبساطة في استخدامها وطرق ادخال البيانات الخاصة لحساب الاحمال مما يسهل علي المستخدم التعامل مع البرنامج بشكل اسهل .

واليكم شرح امكانيات وخصائص البرنامج بالغة الانجليزية من علي موقع الشركة ...

Rhvac quickly and accurately calculates peak heating and cooling loads for residential and small commercial buildings in accordance with the eighth edition of the ACCA Manual J. The Heat Transfer Multipliers (HTM values) for all the walls, windows, doors, and roofs listed in Manual J are stored and automatically looked up by the program as needed. Although HTM values are taken from Manual J directly, the user does have the option of entering his own U-Value for each wall, roof, or glass section so that a modified HTM value is used. Design weather data for over 1500 cities is built-in to the program. In addition, the user can revise the existing weather data and add additional weather data as desired. Zoning cfm adjustments are automatically handled by the program as needed. Other outstanding features include exterior glass shading, ventilation air, miscellaneous latent loads, default room data, automatic rotation of the entire building, hydronic heat calculations and much more.​ 
Besides calculating peak heating and cooling loads, Rhvac can also calculate the length of tubing needed for hydronic radiant floors. It also calculates your duct sizes in accordance with Manual D, as well as the static pressure loss of your duct system, showing you the static pressure requirement of your system fan. Duct sizing options include all types of duct materials, height and width restrictions, velocity limits, and more. Additionally, Rhvac creates sales proposals and selects hvac equipment. For equipment selection, Rhvac is provided with a database derived from ARI and GAMA of thousands of equipment models from over 80 hvac manufacturers. Standard air conditioners, heat pumps, furnaces, boilers, and ground source heat pumps are among the types of equipment Rhvac can select. The sales proposal feature of Rhvac prints key features of the proposed equipment and work to be performed. Also included are standard terms and conditions of the proposal. Rhvac shares data with Elite Software\'s Energy Audit operating cost analysis program, Ductsize, Quick Quote, and Drawing Board program. Rhvac can be used stand alone or in conjunction with any of these programs.​ 


Features
.: Calculates peak heating and cooling loads in accordance with Manual J.
.: Calculates Duct Sizes, System Losses, and fan static pressure requirement in accordance with Manual D. Lets you enter the entire duct system, or only the path(s) with the highest pressure loss if you prefer.
.: Determines building tonnage and room CFM requirements.
.: Incorporates Manual J Addenda A, B, C, and D!
.: Links to REM/Rate, Architectural Energy Corporation\'s popular home energy rating tool.
.: Links to REScheck, DOE\'s energy codes program.
.: Links to the Energy Gauge USA home energy rating program.
.: New! Generates a Building Rotation report that shows you tonnages and room CFM requirements at each rotation.
.: New! Includes a Buiding Rotation Duct Size Preview window that shows you the heating and cooling CFM for each room or duct in the project for each rotation of the building, as well as the maximum duct size of all rotations.
.: Calculates hydronic radiant floor tubing length required.
.: Follows ACCA Manual J, 8th Edition. Rhvac is approved by ACCA.
.: Computes room by room, zone, system & building.
.: Calculates from manually entered data or directly from floor plans created with Drawing Board (sold separately).
.: Rooms and zones can be assigned to 15 systems.
.: Allows 1000 rooms grouped into 10 zones per system using drag and drop zoning techniques.
.: Allows 20 walls, 20 windows, 8 roofs, 6 floors and 6 doors per room.
.: Allows custom construction materials and descriptions.
.: Lets you specify lists of \"Favorite\" materials so you can select them easier.
.: Remembers your most recent material selections so you can reselect them easily.
.: Looks up HTM & U-values or lets you specify them.
.: Determines Adequate Exposure Diversity status.
.: Links to Ductsize, Energy Audit and PsyChart. The PsyChart program can import Rhvac system data directly into its Air Handler Model window.
.: No copy protection!
.: Displays psychrometric chart.
.: Lets you select equipment from ARI and GAMA databases.
.: Prints exploded color pie charts, bar graphs, and custom sales proposals.
.: Allows decimal feet, feet-inches or metric length and width dimensions.
.: Allows exterior shading (overhangs and offsets).
.: Provides inputs for summer & winter partition temperature differences.​ 



 
واليكم لينك التحميل ...​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/51499479/Elite.Software.Rhvac.v8.01.221.rar​ 
البرنامج مش محتاج باسوورد لفك الضغط .​ 
اسال الله ان ينفعنا وينفع المسلمين جميعا ...​ 
مع خالص شكري لكل الاخوه الذين سعو لطرح النسخ السابقة من هذا البرنامج .​


----------



## RAMI GHANEM (28 أغسطس 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## الصانع (28 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً ،،،

وفقك الله ،،،

جـــــــــــــار التحميل ،،،،،


----------



## لبيك يا اقصى (28 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخي مشكور كتير بس يا ريت اذا عندك دروس تعليميه للبرنامج tutorials او شرح او انك ممكن انك تشرح البرنامج بالعربي او اهم النقاط في البرنامج والك مره تانيه الف شكر

تحياتي من العراق الشقيق​


----------



## diab_awad (30 أغسطس 2007)

للأسف الرابط أنتهي هل ممكن ترفعة مرة ثانية وياريت تجرب zshare


----------



## eng_rovan (30 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ الفاضل ( لبيك يا اقصي ) باذن الله تعالي انا بحضر في شرح البرنامج واول ما انتهي سوف اضيفه ان شاء الله قريبا .


----------



## eng_rovan (30 أغسطس 2007)

اخي الفاضل diab_awad لا يمكن ان ينتهي هذا الرابط لانه مرفوع بـ Premium account لذلك ان كانت تواجهك مصاعب في التحميل من rapidshare يا ريت تخبرني وانا سوف ارفعه لك علي اي سيرفر انتا عايزه


----------



## amr fathy (31 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## saman (2 سبتمبر 2007)

يا أخى ربنا يديك على قد نيتك روح إنت إبن حلال


----------



## سلام جاسم (6 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي لو ممكن تكمل جميلك وترفع على موقع أخر لان هذا الموقع منهك للجهد والوقت ومع الشكر


----------



## ALI_3306 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

للأسف الرابط أنتهي هل ممكن ترفعة مرة ثانية


----------



## ibrahim younes (10 سبتمبر 2007)

dear brother please can you load it on another site. please please


----------



## لبيك يا اقصى (11 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اخوتي مشكورين على هذا البرنامج الرائع ولكننا نطمع بالمزيد فوجود البرنامج لوحده لايكفي لمن لا يعلم عن استعماله اي شيء فيا ريت احد الاخوه الافاضل الذين يعرفون على البرنامج ان يزودونا بشرح لهذا البرنامج الرائع ويا ريت يتبرع احد الاخوان بشرحه باللغه العربيه باعطاء مثال مثلا واخراج النتائج حتى تتوضح طريعه التعامل مع البرنامج ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد صلاح درويش (29 سبتمبر 2007)

الرجاء ان تتكرم وتلرفعه مره اخري للاهميه القصوي جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## طاهر86 (2 أكتوبر 2007)

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## عبود_فتحي (2 أكتوبر 2007)

:75: thanks for you


----------



## محمد صلاح درويش (3 أكتوبر 2007)

يا جماعه الخير الرابط لا يعمل واحاول تنزيله من اسبوع ولا استطيع فبرجاء اعاده رفعه للحاجه الضروريه له وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## soonasoon (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*قريبا على.......*

لقد طال الانتظار وقريباً سيأتي الفرج.....
برنامج حساب الأحمال الحرارية الأكثر شهرة Carrier E20-II HAP ليس البرنامج....
:8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: :8: 
وإنما كيفية استخدام البرنامج مع الأمثلة العملية ..
قريبا مدرسة تعليم برنامج كاريير لحساب الأحمال سترونها على الشبكة العربية للهندسة والعلوم..
انتظرونا هناك على الموعد 
:7: :7: :7: :7: :7: :7: :7: :7: :7: :7: :7: :7: :7: :7: 
آسف إذ ليس بالإمكان رفعها على أكثر من منتدى ولكن المهم أن يعم الخير والفائدة للجميع


----------



## محمد زيدان القيسي (4 أكتوبر 2007)

الرجاء ان تتكرم وتلرفعه مره اخري للاهميه القصوي جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد زيدان القيسي (6 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي لو ممكن تكمل جميلك وترفع الرابط مره أخرى


----------



## القلب الوردي (8 أكتوبر 2007)

.there is no file to down load how to download this program
Please could you help me​


----------



## معمار العرب (10 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الفاضل على هذا الجهد العظيم


----------



## elnazeer71 (28 أكتوبر 2007)

Please upload this program to another site than rapidshare


----------



## ءاناس (5 ديسمبر 2007)

يا اخي انا اريد هذا البرنامج بشدة و لكن الوصلة لا تعمل ارجو منك ان تغيرها


----------



## aealaa (19 مارس 2008)

اخي الكريم الوصلة تعمل وانا حالياً بنزلة وً للعلم انا عند الاصدار 7 وحبات اشوف الجديد لانة برنامج ممتازوانا اشتغلت علية وانشاء الله هقدم الشغل لانة فعلان نتائجة ممتازة


----------



## كاسر (22 مارس 2008)

تم التحميل بنجاح

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد العربي المصري (22 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل ثم تنزيل البرنامج بنجاح


----------



## مهندس بخبرة (25 مارس 2008)

أخي الكريم بارك الله فيك لكن التحميل لا يعمل لدي..


----------



## المهندس حميد سالم (20 أغسطس 2009)

نورتنا الله ينور دماغك.........تسلم


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (23 أغسطس 2009)

لو يسمح الاخ الكريم بأن يرفع البرمج على سرفر أخر .جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## candels2008 (28 أغسطس 2009)

يعني ربنا يجزيك الخير والف شكر يا باشمهندس


----------



## pboerschlein (5 أكتوبر 2009)

would anyone be able to offer the crack for the manual d ductsize that is part of the rhvac program may god bless you


----------



## Badran Mohammed (6 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الفاضل على البرنامج واستميحك عذرا اني سارفع البرنامج على رابط اخر


----------



## Badran Mohammed (6 أكتوبر 2009)

الرابط الجديد هو
http://ifile.it/1lf6i7j/Elite.Software.Rhvac.v8.01.221.rar

او 

http://ifile.it/1lf6i7j


----------



## pboerschlein (12 أكتوبر 2009)

[quote = Badran Mohammed; 1302399] new connector is
http://ifile.it/1lf6i7j/Elite.Software.Rhvac.v8.01.221.rar

Or 

http://ifile.it/1lf6i7j[/ quote]


How come I get a Trojan when I try to download this? Also does it have the MDduct license file. Your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hamadalx (14 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إبن رشد (28 نوفمبر 2009)

جزيل الشكر أخي


----------



## eng_taha_a (6 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور على البرنامج وجارى التحميل واتمنى ان اى حد يضع تعليمه


----------



## emely (6 فبراير 2010)

الصفحه اكسبايرد يا ريت حدا يرجع يرفعو محتاجتو كتير لانو مع الشكر


----------



## UOF76 (20 يونيو 2010)

شكرا ولكن ايد بعض الشرح عن الية عمل البرنامج وكيف يتم ادخال المعطيات في البداية ارجو المساعدة


----------



## rahgoshafan (5 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## abdelrahim (6 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً ،،،

وفقك الله ،،،*


----------



## محمودمحمدمحمود (6 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر
:77::77::77::77::77::20::20::20::20::20::77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## محمد يس (10 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير الرابط يعمل جيدا


----------



## hassani-mohamed (10 أغسطس 2010)

all thanks


----------



## eng/elshemy (29 أكتوبر 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر ولكن التحميل تم معى الى 95% ولم يكتمل فرجاء اعطاؤنا رابط اخر م/ احمد محمود عبد السيد الشيمى


----------



## ميرتام (28 مايو 2011)

مشكور جاري التحميل 

الف شكر على المجهودات


----------



## surfer123 (29 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على هذه البرنامج ويا ريت ترفق لنا بعض الشروح الايضاحية عن طريقة استعمال البرنامج.


----------



## goor20 (30 مايو 2011)

god bless u


----------



## هشام العمدة (2 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزاك الله خير ممكن تشرح كيفية التنصيب


----------



## kdora (4 مارس 2012)

مشكور على المجهود الرائععععععععععععععl


----------



## مهندسة top style (4 مارس 2012)

thank you


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 مارس 2012)

رجاء اعادة رفعه على الميديا فاير و الفور شيرد فالروابط التي ذكرتها لا تعمل و لو تتمكن من تحويله الي مرفق تبقي خدمت كل الزملاء الموجود و القادمين ,
جزاكم الله خيري الدنيا و الآخرة


----------



## soma30 (5 مارس 2012)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## shadow of death (17 نوفمبر 2012)

https://rapidshare.com/#!download|151p10|41071787|Rhvac8.01.221.rar|25635|0|0


----------



## Ihab-b (7 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
أولا شكرا على المجهوج الرائع لكل الأخوة 
وثانيا لو طلب ثقيل بس يا ريت تعيدو رفع البرنامج على mediafire أو 4shared لأنو الروابط أعلاه لا تعمل
ولكم خالص إمتناني وتقديري 
وللإضافة هذا رابط مكتبتي على mediafire تلاقو فيه كل مفاتح الإيليت و برنامج Chvac , Elite Fire , Duct Sizer 
Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire
طبعا للأمانة الفضل في المفاتيح كله يعود للمشرف الرائع Zanitty له جزيل الشكر


----------



## Ihab-b (7 ديسمبر 2012)

CHVAC.zip
Duct sizer.zip
Elite fire 6.0.237.zip
Keys : 
47386_01315125176.zip


----------



## ديارعبد الواحد (18 ديسمبر 2012)

[h=3]Download not available why?
?[/h]


----------



## eyadinuae (18 ديسمبر 2012)

هل يمكن التحميل على 4 shared وجزاكم الله الف خير لاني تواق الى الاطلاع على ايليت 8


----------



## Eng.Osama Darwesh (21 ديسمبر 2012)

الاخوة الملف غير موجود ..............


----------



## princoprinco2012 (1 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خير​:56:


----------

